# Next-gen Thunderbolt doubles speeds but changes the connector



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Thunderbolt 2 just started showing up in devices late last year, but a new slide leaked by VR-Zone is giving us our first glimpse at what the next version is going to look like. Dubbed "Alpine Ridge," the new Thunderbolt controllers will double Thunderbolt 2's bandwidth from 20Gbps to 40Gbps, will reportedly support PCI Express 3.0, and will reduce power usage by 50 percent compared to current controllers.


More


----------

